
Second Skripal Poisoning Suspect Identified as Dr. Alexander Mishkin - jumelles
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/uk-and-europe/2018/10/08/second-skripal-poisoning-suspect-identified-as-dr-alexander-mishkin/
======
tim333
I just went to the announcement at the commons which was interesting. The most
important info came from the Russian outfit"The Insider" who I hope manage to
continue without too much being arrested and the like. I think the main guy is
hiding at the moment.

